# Powerpoint - Textfluss



## HAL (7. November 2004)

Kann ich,wenn ich in Powerpoint ein Bild einfüge, irgendwie den Textfluss bestimmtn? Also dass sich Textfelder, die sich mit dem Bild überschneiden, anpassen?

In Word geht das über den Button "Textfluss" (so eine Überaschung  ), aber in Powerpoint fehrlt dieser Button. Trozdem kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, dass es sowas in Powerpoint nicht gibt.

Den Text manuell um das Bild herumzuschreiben halte ich für äußerst problematisch, da man alles nochmal machen kann, wenn man das Bild verschieben will.

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen, 

THX
HAL


----------

